

Hendo Hoverboards - ynotgiant
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/142464853/hendo-hoverboards-worlds-first-real-hoverboard

======
boz_x
"While one day we expect to have hoverboards that can effortlessly float over
any medium (even water!), our current technology requires special types of
surfaces."

so basically, they can hover something over a "special" surface, which is not
that impressive

~~~
julesaus
From the article: "Currently, this surface needs to be a non-ferromagnetic
conductor."

So the "special" surface needs to be anything that conducts electricity but is
not magnetic, which is a pretty broad category.
[https://sg.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=201202290514...](https://sg.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120229051436AA6f9PS)
has quite a long list.

The images with the lego suggests that they're using copper, which is right at
the top of that list for conductivity, but 7 orders of magnitude weaker is
plain old sea water, so maybe hendo is not entirely joking about the hovering
on water thing ;)

------
dlhavema
if i push on myself, that doesn't generate lift.. can someone let me know if
this statement has any scientific possiblity?

"a special magnetic field which literally pushes against itself, generating
the lift which levitates our board off the ground."

------
philip1209
I'm trying to figure out how this works - so it induces a magnetic field in a
proper surface?

